# Mexico Steroids



## AnaSCI (Jan 27, 2013)

This was posted by Lucian:


BioS3 This Is Steroids! - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 27, 2013)

That was pretty cool. Saw some old favorites and some newer ug mex. 
The  testoprim D on the shelf made me wince. I never did the tourist town thing but spent many years back and forth down there and have some great friends down there still today.. Loved it there before the hard drug cartels 
destroyed my favorite place to be . cool vid. Thanks, T


----------



## powders101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Good video!


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 28, 2013)

The scene in MEX has definitely changed over the years. A few good items left but some of the prices I seen were pretty insane (tourist area)


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Was that Lucian, or did he just post it?


----------



## K1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks like him to me.....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2013)

I probably saw Turbo down there And didn't even know it and here we are still at the gym .. Fricken love it And Live it! Going down asap.. Time for tacos..


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty cool video!


----------



## thebrick (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice video. I'll always have a warm spot for Sustenon and Sten since those were among the first I used


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Yea, sten, sostenon, primoteston....All good shit back in the day!

It's pathetic to see the ass-raping prices that are being offered down there since OGG. Very sad!


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 29, 2013)

Funny sten gets a bad rap by many cuz of low mgs. I had my absolute best run ever on sten, inject dbol by ciba geigy vet and some weak ass(20mg per cc) laurabolin.Remeber those deca Redi J's were only 50mg and way pricey even back then.Laurabolin is a laurate is a really long ester I believe. maybe I'm wrong been  a while. 
Diet training and recovery were all very on point. I love that sten I prefered it over sust. Helped cuz I was getting sten W/S at under .50 amp. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2013)

T ure right on sten. I used to get peoples they didn't want for nickels and hoard it like candy.. People wood ask id say it's  junk as I blew up.. Lol


----------



## IsoVet (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the laurabolin. Was my favorite nandralone. Mexican gear always has a warm spot in my heart. Cheap and good. I have never had any issues with mex gear except for the old denkall t400. That stuff about killed me. haha!


----------



## snoopy (Feb 11, 2013)

been to mexico mucho times and seen them all. Can get some brands here in USA.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 11, 2013)

I remember one time when a friend and I went down there, it must have been around 1995 when I was 18 or 19 years old, and we had a bunch of shit taped up on us. We usually had women drive across for us, but for some reason this night we went alone. Well, my buddy decides to put a bottle of Reforvit-B down his pants into his crotch region, loosely. We walked thru customs and once we got through the door and turned the corner, I hear a clink-clink-clink. I turn around and his bottle worked it's way through his shorts and down through his pants and came out down by his shoes. It went rolling on the concrete in front of us, and I about crapped myself. He picked it up and we made it the rest of the way.

Another time I was down there and what's his name who wrote WAR was down in TJ at one of the Vet shops and had just bought 10 grand worth of gear and was freaking out and asked us how he should go about getting it over. Well, he made it over


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok wanna tell funny stories eh? I had this dunce that was a "health club"manager drive down to shop while I was there. I take him around to all my "friends in nuevo. He is driving some beat up old firebird. He asks How do I cross it"? I say should have planned that ahead . I tell him I have friends that will run the errand for$. Nope he decides to just randomly place shit all over in his car and make a huge mess in his car like he is just a filthy slob. 
My mexican friends and I go and walk out on to the walking bridge and watch the fun when he gets to the booth.
Ding ding flagged pulled over , torn apart, arrested.  I'm over in Laredo and here he comes 3 hrs later. I knew what the deal was right away. 
They asked how much you pay for all the stuff he tells them and thus that is what his "fine" was. That particular crossing is so heavy with "real ' narcotics that many times guys got a "ticket" like supervision for traffic stuff.No criminal charge. Thats nuevo back then. Now the nogales crossing??Fuck that . Bad one there. Take your ass right up to tucson for processing.
Hate nogales .Tj  easy cross too but a place I always got into some bullshit.Oh yeah easiest way with the ref-B  Buy a bottle of dark liquor . Carefully pull the tape ears up on the cap without tearing. open bottle dump or drink booze. Refill with ref B to proper hite. replace seal.   When you cross delare and pay your 2-3 dollar tax. You can get 20 bottles ref into a 1000ml booze bottle. 

Of course I'm just making up some fiction here. Never happened just 
story telling for entertainment purposes..None of this is real:naughty1:
Thanks, Have great day... T


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 12, 2013)

Another good method is just empty a b12 vial and refill with desired contents- customs agents know the trick but they can't confiscate from you unless the can prove its gear and not b12 ... And they don't waste their time so they just say fuck it


----------



## Basil (Feb 13, 2013)

Great video!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 13, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Another good method is just empty a b12 vial and refill with desired contents- customs agents know the trick but they can't confiscate from you unless the can prove its gear and not b12 ... And they don't waste their time so they just say fuck it



Cept inj b12 is the start of the clues to look closer for border personel.Plus you have many more size choices with booze. 
Your way would work most of the time. Unless you get someone 
that is semi savy. T


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 13, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Cept inj b12 is the start of the clues to look closer for border personel.Plus you have many more size choices with booze.
> Your way would work most of the time. Unless you get someone
> that is semi savy. T



No, what I am saying is that they know its gear, but can't prove it and just let it pass


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 13, 2013)

Quick way to be on the flag list in the future if they know it's gear. Maybe you got lucky and got some lazy bp guys. The guy I mentioned that tryed to do the 'Oh they won't check my car thats in shambles routine . Got stopped and searched anytime he flew or crossed borders . Glad things went well like that for you.Those days are long gone no need to do any of that again. 
Many guys forget there is a seconary stop usually  within 5 to 15 miles 
above the actual border stop. Sometimes in after thought they may drop a dime and tell next stop to look for your plate if you drove over. 
There are always eyes on you down there weather you know it or not .
I could write a book on south of the border tipsters and the grief they can bring
to make 10 bucks with a phone call.. . Not even worth the trouble today with the exception of declarable ancills (pct stuff etc) and other presribed but unscheduled items. Just my very hard earned .2  Thanks, T


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 13, 2013)

Edit


----------



## striffe (Feb 14, 2013)

Interesting video. Never been to Mexico. It would be cool to window shop for gear. I also find it strange how close it is to the customers, and unsecure. Seems like a recipe for a robbery. Im sure a gringo would never get away with it, but someone that can blend in maybe.
Strange how different things are in other places. 
I would like to see a similar videos from other parts of the world. That would be interesting to me.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Dont keester dbol 
The monster puffer fish on legs is a flag to the agents.

Turbo didn't u have a full 7up three liter of 10000 melted dbol in carbonation? .maybe it was a dream I had.


----------



## Dano44 (Feb 14, 2013)

A fellow lifter suggested to me that it's time for a TJ run.  I know a lot of bodybuilders that live near the Mexico border buy exclusively from some select TJ pharmacies.  I am very reluctant to cross the border with gear taped on my person.  Maybe I am just paranoid.  I was also thinking that there is in fact a second check point inside of the US.  That causes me some major concerns.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 14, 2013)

If you're going to TJ- the second check is just for illegals and there are two going north. One is San Clemente by the nuclear power plant on the i5 north but rarely is even operational. The other is in Temecula - again it's not really a border check they usually just waive you past


----------



## IsoVet (Feb 14, 2013)

Mexico is nothing like it used to be. Back around 1995-2003 it was like the wild west for gear. I have so many stories I could tell. Then gear grinder came and screwed that all up. Shame too because mexico was so fun to go to. I never had issues crossing but then again I had mules doing it for me.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 14, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> If you're going to TJ- the second check is just for illegals and there are two going north. One is San Clemente by the nuclear power plant on the i5 north but rarely is even operational. The other is in Temecula - again it's not really a border check they usually just waive you past



Key word there is usually. It's also another look see on the 
narcotics super hi way known as I35. Tj never a problem for me .
Yeah I know the casual eating whataburger wave at 2nd check .
Not always though . Like I say eyes were and are on usa folks 
down there. The texas entry points are the majority of the 
narco supply to the us .I will say this though . Small amts of personel aas are treated fairly lightly as they are just swamped judicially in he border towns of tx especially Laredo. Laredo does have the real priorties correct. 
Nogales/Az side will take time for fucking the small amt aas guys 
for sure .  Thanks, T


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah it's just not really worth it any more cause you don't find any of the old good brands, no more QV or Denkall Ttokkyo* all of the old good vet grades and other good HG are gone.

It's hard to find multi use vials at the farmacias

Nothing really worth going down there for anymore, I mean I went down in a pinch when a pack got stopped at customs and I waited for a reship..just need a few mls to cruise on... Bit not really worth making a "run"


----------



## IsoVet (Feb 15, 2013)

oxyflux is still a great brand for clen. I don't see too many guys if any at all that carry it. If and when I need clen that's the clen I want.


----------



## Nattydread (Feb 27, 2013)

I live on border and did my first 5 cycles with mex gear. Prices were cheap gear was good and the strip bars are out of this world!!!!!
Just stay away from testoprim d. That shit gave me a baseball size lump on my ass. It was painful and hot to the touch!!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> I live on border and did my first 5 cycles with mex gear. Prices were cheap gear was good and the strip bars are out of this world!!!!!
> Just stay away from testoprim d. That shit gave me a baseball size lump on my ass. It was painful and hot to the touch!!



X2 but it's fine if you cut it


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 28, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> I live on border and did my first 5 cycles with mex gear. Prices were cheap gear was good and the strip bars are out of this world!!!!!
> Just stay away from testoprim d. That shit gave me a baseball size lump on my ass. It was painful and hot to the touch!!



testoprim -Dcrippler! yowsa yowsa yowsa like getting hit in the ass cheek with an arrow.Get the schering little brown primotest 250's those little beauties are pain free and badass. T


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> testoprim -Dcrippler! yowsa yowsa yowsa like getting hit in the ass cheek with an arrow.Get the schering little brown primotest 250's those little beauties are pain free and badass. T



I have a funny story... In short I bought a box of three and was going to just bring the amps back across TJ

My girlfriend at the time was freakig out about me crossing them over, so I said fuck it and went into a dirty ass TJ bathroom and used the fucking 21g pin provided and pumped all 3mls into right quad... Needless to say by the time I got  done walking over the bridge I could barely fucking walk. My leg was shot for almost 10 days.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 1, 2013)

If I get anything in mex anymore it's only gonna be the SOS 250. I take it back the SOS and halo, it's cheap as f#@k and works great


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 1, 2013)

It's called stenox over there if anybody wanted to know


----------



## MightyJohn (Mar 1, 2013)

I miss My TJ runs when I was in the Corps...Sust Preloads($6), Brovel test 200($16), Oxyflux($8), Testoprin($5)...remember those days


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 1, 2013)

MightyJohn said:


> I miss My TJ runs when I was in the Corps...Sust Preloads($6), Brovel test 200($16), Oxyflux($8), Testoprin($5)...remember those days



Stop it bro..... Your making me wanna cry.my wallet is already crying..


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 1, 2013)

You remember reforvit? I loved that stuff.


----------



## snoopy (Mar 1, 2013)

was in mexico 2 months ago the prices are crazy. Can get the same thing here cheaper.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah Redijects are like $23 each- crazy


----------



## IsoVet (Mar 2, 2013)

You would have to be crazy now to pay 20+ for one sostenon preload. That's 200+ for one 10mL vial. Ha! more than gym prices!!


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone remember denkal dbol? They were in caps. I miss them too!


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 4, 2013)

Iv I hope to make you my next fav


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Go with Alin, you will be much happier!


----------

